# Tornado Vs Quickie



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

I am trying to explain to my DH about the Quickie Flush thingy. I told him that I thought several posts I have seen in the past weeks said to get 3 of them installed. Is that correct? If so, can any of you tell him what would be a ballpark price to buy 3 and have them installed from start to finish?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sorry I don't know your TT but 30 RLS does that have 3 tanks, 2 grey and 1 black I'm assuming. If so your install cost "should" go down substantially after the first tank, the underbelly is already exposed and all tools necessary are out for install on the other 2 tanks. As for price my local dealer wanted over $200 for the install on just the black tank for a $35 part.

Not much help.

Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have the Tornado and like it over the Quickie ... I like the jet action that Tornado provides instead of the spray the Quickie has...

second: You only need to install the Tornado on the Black tank... for the Grey tanks just get your self a Flush King and it does great on Grey tanks...

Price for the Flush King -- about 35.00
Price of the Tornado -- well worth it at a mere 22.00 .. labor is about 40.00 .... if I can install it -- anyone can ...

You can also use the Flush King in conjunction with the Tornado on the Black Tank to get it squeeky clean...

But i would not waste my time or money and by three Tornados -- !!!! Talk about over kill....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am very please with my quickie









I think both work very well. I would install one in the black tank and leave the other tanks alone.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

One on the black tank yes
But on the grey not worth it to me and a over kill
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> One on the black tank yes
> But on the grey not worth it to me and a over kill
> Just my $.02
> 
> ...


Ditto....one tornado

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

No holes are gonna be cut in my holding tank. I make out fine without either one.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I installed the Tornado last week; don't have any experience with the Quickie, but liked the idea of a spinning head that the Tornado has. I will tell you that when I connect the hose to the Tornado's inlet and turn on the water, you can feel the spinning jet action vibrate the whole trailer! I don't know what the coverage is like within the tank, but it certainly feels and sounds impressive!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Breeze,

The Tornado is sort of a second generation Quicki-Flush. I have the Quickie-Flush myself, and it does a great job, but if I were doing it now, I would go for the Tornado.

As far as how many... One for each black water tank. No real value in doing the gray tank(s).









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Read this thread now going about the Tornado:
Tornado Problem 
I still would install the Quickie Flush.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, DH has to travel a little coming up for work so we are going to have it installed. They can't get us in for over a week but that's Ok. Because it's an Outback with an underbelly...He quoted us $22.49 for QF or $22.49 for the Tornado, either one. $68 dollars for the install and another $80 (1 hour labor) for taking the underbelly down. $170.49 for the whole sha-bangle! Oh...plus the wonderful 9.5% Tennessee sales tax!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

9.5% sales tax??


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep!







Bummer, huh?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Ok, DH has to travel a little coming up for work so we are going to have it installed. They can't get us in for over a week but that's Ok. Because it's an Outback with an underbelly...He quoted us $22.49 for QF or $22.49 for the Tornado, either one. $68 dollars for the install and another $80 (1 hour labor) for taking the underbelly down. $170.49 for the whole sha-bangle! Oh...plus the wonderful 9.5% Tennessee sales tax!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9.5% is high enough, I suppose.







Alabama would have jumped it on up to 10%. Don't think we have many that can figure using 1/2%.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tidefan said:


> 9.5% sales tax??Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, see Ernie blinking them eyes trying to figure out how much your sales tax is going to be.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

HAHAHA Eugene! You're hilarious! Nothing like a good laugh over a Saturday mornin' cup of coffee!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Brought the 21rs in prep and inquired about both products. Mike our service tecnician replyed before installing this mod have you tried the ice cube trick? Huh? was my answer.

Mike said this year after visiting the dump station prior to heading down the road - - add some water to black tank and dump 2 bags of ice cubes in. The sloshing around driving home breaks up any build-up within the black tank.

He recommended these products were mostly designed for people who are full time RVers or those that sit for months at a time in one spot. He also reccomended installing for folks with older tanks who have odor problems from years of use.

He told me to save my bucks for now and try the cubes throughout this camping season.
Has anyone else heard of this low tech solution before?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The ice cube idea has been used my many here but.....you need to drive to use it. When leaving a campground I want to dump and get as clean as possible right then. If you need to add ice cubes and then you drive home, you arrive home with a sloshed around dirty tank that will sit in there until you get to a dump site again. If there is a dump station on the way, that would be good but you need to stop again.

If you do the install yourself the cost is around 40.00 bucks, how many bags of cubes will you buy at what cost per bag while you saved your money?

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The ice cube idea has been used my many here but.....you need to drive to use it. When leaving a campground I want to dump and get as clean as possible right then. If you need to add ice cubes and then you drive home, you arrive home with a sloshed around dirty tank that will sit in there until you get to a dump site again. If there is a dump station on the way, that would be good but you need to stop again.
> 
> If you do the install yourself the cost is around 40.00 bucks, how many bags of cubes will you buy at what cost per bag while you saved your money?
> 
> ...


Ditto John
Couldn't agree more with you

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great point John









Thor


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We were told to dump the tanks then fill with 5 gallons or so of water then add 1/4 cup of liquid cascade and drive home with it sloshing around cleaning as you go... then you can dump it at your storage location or home.

Does anyone else do this?


----------

